# Comment mettre du avi sur mon ipod touch



## snake95 (15 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J ai essayer bcp de logiciel de conversion de format video et aucun n a fonctionner correctement.

Quelqu un est il en mesure de me proposer un lien pour un logiciel pour mon macbook me permettant de mettre mes films avi sur mon ipod touch...

Merci d avance


----------



## Al_Copett (15 Novembre 2007)

Pour le transcodage : Handbrake, MpegStreamClip, ffmpeg, QuickTime Pro (payant) pour les principaux.

Avec pour les codecs Flip4Mac, Perian et les DiVx (plus que utiles, nécessaire).

Voilà pour l'essentiel.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (17 Novembre 2007)

Pour convertir un DivX en MPEG4 iPod : iSquint ou mieux, VisualHub (payant).


----------

